# S. Repens no CO2?



## MadRiverPat (May 3, 2013)

Staurogyne Repens can do just fine without CO2 but you will find that its growth is much more limited. Takes a while longer to root itself and won't spread out much but it is still very capable of surviving in your tank setup. Any idea how much output you are getting with your CFL's?


----------



## Little Soprano (Mar 13, 2014)

MadRiverPat said:


> Staurogyne Repens can do just fine without CO2 but you will find that its growth is much more limited. Takes a while longer to root itself and won't spread out much but it is still very capable of surviving in your tank setup. Any idea how much output you are getting with your CFL's?


Absolutely no clue. The whole tank is pretty darn bright though, and my mosses are growing pretty fast, but all of my plants are pretty hardy. Anubias put out new leaves pretty frequently. I am happy with the growth overall, and all of my plants are healthy. Algae is ok at a 7 hour photoperiod, have diatoms and some green algae, but otherwise nothing else. Seems to be pretty good light, would guess around medium light level.


----------



## MadRiverPat (May 3, 2013)

Little Soprano said:


> Absolutely no clue. The whole tank is pretty darn bright though, and my mosses are growing pretty fast, but all of my plants are pretty hardy. Anubias put out new leaves pretty frequently. I am happy with the growth overall, and all of my plants are healthy. Algae is ok at a 7 hour photoperiod, have diatoms and some green algae, but otherwise nothing else. Seems to be pretty good light, would guess around medium light level.


I have heard of it growing in low light but not very well. I would take a chance and try it out. If you have medium light then it should be okay. I would also suggest getting some root tabs. I noticed some success after I added them.


----------



## Little Soprano (Mar 13, 2014)

MadRiverPat said:


> I have heard of it growing in low light but not very well. I would take a chance and try it out. If you have medium light then it should be okay. I would also suggest getting some root tabs. I noticed some success after I added them.


I have a few root tabs I shoved in when I scaped the tank (Flourish ones), so hopefully it might be able to grow. If it doesn't carpet I won't be hurt, but I want it to survive :hihi:


----------



## Axelrodi202 (Jul 29, 2008)

I have had good luck with this plant in a no-CO2 tank. Substrate is MTS, light is around 25-30 PAR at the substrate, and I have soft water.


----------



## Little Soprano (Mar 13, 2014)

Axelrodi202 said:


> I have had good luck with this plant in a no-CO2 tank. Substrate is MTS, light is around 25-30 PAR at the substrate, and I have soft water.


My water is middle of the road, not sure on the lights as I have no PAR meter, but if I have a chance can't hurt to try it out.


----------

